
Bitcoin couple face death penalty for 'seastead' in international waters - RileyJames
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-04-18/bitcoin-couple-face-death-penalty-in-thailand-for-seastead/11031336?pfmredir=sm
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Rule number 1 of international sovereignty which has been valid throughout
human history.

You are sovereign iff you are able to defend your territory. If you cannot
defend your territory you are not sovereign.

* There have been some exemptions for religious or cultural centers, or if you are a buffer between great powers but those have been rare.

------
danielfoster
Of all the places to set up a seastead, Thailand really isn't a great place.
Beyond the military dictatorship currently in power, the country is very proud
of its independence and the fact it was never colonized. It has a relatively
strict rule of law.

Although international borders in the ocean exist, countries overlook them all
the time.

------
opwieurposiu
If Thailand's navy attacks a vessel in international waters, does that count
as piracy or an act of war?

~~~
dragonwriter
A state military attacking a vessel in international waters is an act of war
against the state whose vessel is attacked.

Of course, the whole point of seasteading is to avoid being subject to (and
thus, protected by) any state, so...

~~~
Nextgrid
So would it be acceptable for them to use deadly force to defend their vessel?

~~~
dragonwriter
> So would it be acceptable for them to use deadly force to defend their
> vessel?

Acceptable to whom? The _results_ of a stand-and-fight decision would probably
not be acceptable to _them_.

